# Mini Hearts Ranch Foaling Season 2019



## MiniHearts (Apr 11, 2019)

We are excited for the foals expected for this season - 3 on the way!
Our first one due is out of our mare Evora (D&S Moma's Pretty Sure), she's a multiple times World Champion Mare in Halter, Driving and Liberty. The sire is our Cremello Perlino Stallion, Argo (WWRC's Picasso's Pale Ryder), son of the Hall of Fame Stallion, Establo Picasso. This will be Argo's first foal crop this season, he is currently for sale.


Our next foal due is out of our World Champion mare, Butterfly (Lil Hoofbeats Spotless Image), she has been very successful in the show ring and so far has always produced foals with colour. She is also bred to Argo.


Another mare we have foaling this year is our little sweetheart, Tilly (B Dazzled BB King's Tequila Sunrise), she has been bred to our Leopard Appaloosa Warrior who is soon making his way to his new home in Ontario. Tilly has had a small show career and placed top of her class many times in Halter, In-Hand Jumping and Obstacles. She is also know to foal early so she may foal before Butterfly.


I will keep everyone up to date on the progress!


----------



## Bluebell2 (Apr 19, 2019)

Exciting time ahead. I miss those sleepless nights waiting for the foals. Wait on the updates, best of luck.


----------



## Crimson Rose (May 28, 2019)

Any foals yet? Excited to see what you get!


----------

